# Help Needed To Identfy A Pocket Knife



## RebellionOfThought (Jul 5, 2013)

So, Today I was digging around in My Box-O Knives... And I noticed a knife that I don't particularly remember buying. Anyway I'm assuming it was a vending machine prize of somekind, and the symbol on it seems to look like a Schrade symbol to me. On the bladed it says U.S.A. and has a serial number. I put a quarter in one of the pictures for so you can get a good idea of just how small this knife is, If anyone can help identify the make or model of this knife and the possible value it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

